# JB Question - It magically stopped giving me sports scores...



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

I have asked it in every imaginable way to show me baseball scores and it just brings up a google search for it everytime...

Examples:

"What was the score for the White Sox game yesterday?" - answer Google search result

"Who is the prime minister of Japan?" - Answer Yoshihko Noda in the nice little card view

I tried asking it different ways, but according the this video 



 that phrase should work since it worked for the guy in the video.

and yes the White Sox did have a game yesterday.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Preview/Beta software....


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

It worked yesterday too...

I know its beta, so that is possibly the answer. I was just curious if there was a setting I may have screwed up.


----------



## doobie711 (Jan 24, 2012)

They beat the Yankees 4 to 3. I just asked mine to make sure cards work. Cards act up some time when you don't have a spiffy connection. I think it may be like the default option that doesn't connect to poor wifi signals. It seems like Jelly Bean says "If you don't have a strong data connection, you're gonna have a bad time." This is just my experience with cards.


----------

